# Sandoz Tudor Homage



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

with a bit of Benrus type I









This one is a keeper









MkII dial, Tudor snowflake hands (Thanks Chris!), domed acrylic crystal.

I need to re-lume the bezel dot. I had done the hour hand, and used the leftover lume to replace the ugly green pimple it had, but the lume was already drying out when I got to the bezel. Still, adds to the vintage look. I might age the hand and dial lume artificially.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice lefty you have there


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

love those hands, they avail aftermarket?


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

JonW said:


> love those hands, they avail aftermarket?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I am not sure. They were purchased originally from http://classicwatchparts.com/ but I don't see any more listed there. I hear they can be found on eBay also.

Regards

Duarte


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks mate!


----------

